# Asian Women: What is your secret for perfect skin?



## lulucatym85 (Jul 2, 2011)

Please Recommend Any Skin Lightening Soap And Cream ..what i can buy from asian store for beauty and skin care           I am white, and I have dark skin discoloration area bikini area .  It is embarrassing to me to. Is there any way that I can fix this problem or is it normal?      Can anyone of you please suggest some creams/lotions/gels/medicines to re-store the original skin colour ?    and how i can get rid of  stretch marks ..p


----------



## divadoll (Jul 2, 2011)

I just bought a whitening lotion and I'm hoping to try it out.  I got it at an Asian store, they are really big on being White.  Maybe check out your local Chinese or Filipino store.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a feeling that the a reason they have such flawless, youthful skin is due to the fact that they have a diet that is high in Omega-3s thanks to eating primarily seafood and dark leafy vegetables. I know that many use soaps made from mother of pearl or papaya - soaps that are also used by some Mexican women so the soaps can be found made by Mexican companies.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't have problems with my skin but I do have darkening in the groin and armpit areas which I've read can be lightened with bleaching creams. I don't know where the original poster is located but Mexican stores are rare in Vancouver.  I would not even know where to find one.  Creams that contain hydroquinone or alpha-arbutin are known to work.  Hydroquinone is a banned product in Canada.


----------



## lulucatym85 (Jul 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just bought a whitening lotion and I'm hoping to try it out.  I got it at an Asian store, they are really big on being White.  Maybe check out your local Chinese or Filipino store.



can tell me the   neam of  a whitening lotion   and for what

and for what


----------



## lulucatym85 (Jul 2, 2011)

thnx  *zadidoll*

 but you think but but you think soap papaya it's work for me

  it work for me it's 
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a feeling that the a reason they have such flawless, youthful skin is due to the fact that they have a diet that is high in Omega-3s thanks to eating primarily seafood and dark leafy vegetables. I know that many use soaps made from mother of pearl or papaya - soaps that are also used by some Mexican women so the soaps can be found made by Mexican companies.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 2, 2011)

The one I just bought is called Amira Magic Skin Whitening Lotion plus firming  - photo is of the cream but I have the lotion.  It was from a Filipino store.


----------



## lulucatym85 (Jul 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The one I just bought is called Amira Magic Skin Whitening Lotion plus firming  - photo is of the cream but I have the lotion.  It was from a Filipino store.



i can use that cream in my  bikini area     

toWhitening  mmy

my bikini


----------



## divadoll (Jul 2, 2011)

That's what those types of creams are used for... elbows, armpits, groin area as well as blemish scars.  

Here's the one I got...(finally found it)

Amira


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2011)

The soaps I buy and use are from Mexico. The brand is *Grisi* (the site is in Spanish) and I buy mine for $1 to $1.50 at the local Mexican grocery store. I use papaya, avocado, Mother of Pearl, donkey's milk (the one I'm actually using right now), seaweed, sulfur, oats, tomato, olive oil, aloe vera, chamomile and a neutral one. I need to make a run to the store in a couple of weeks because I'm almost out of soaps (down to olive oil and aloe vera). One bar of soap - depending on the type - lasts me two weeks to a month.

Aceite de Olivo - Olive Oil Bar Soap
Aguacate - Avocado Bar Soap
Algas Marinas - Seaweed Bar Soap (there are two types - one plain and one exfoliating)

Almendras - Almond Bar Soap
Avena - Oat Bar Soap
Azufre - Sulfur with Lanolin Bar Soap
Concha Nacar - Mother of Pearl Bar Soap

Glicerina - Glycerine Bar Soap
Jitomate - Tomato Bar Soap
Leche de Burra - Donkey's Milk Bar Soap
Manzanilla - Chamomile Bar Soap

Miel de Abeja - Honey Bar Soap
Neutro - Neutral Bar Soap
Pepino - Cucumber Bar Soap
Savila - Aloe Vera Bar Soap

Te Verde - Green Tea Bar Soap

Looks like they Grisi site no longer lists Papaya unless the soap I buy is not Grisi. I know I buy papaya soap at the Mexican grocery store and will have to check next time (I'm out) who the brand is by.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 3, 2011)

Donkey's milk??? really?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Donkey's milk??? really?


LOL Yup. Supposedly helps keep the skin look young.





moisturizer

Rich in milk protein

Hydrates and softens the skin {aportÃ¡ndole} elasticity and vitality, giving a more youthful appearance.

For better results we recommend using the Donkey Milk Cream by Grisi.

I have no idea what aportÃ¡ndole means.


----------



## lulucatym85 (Jul 3, 2011)

thnx alot  for inf iwill go to Mexican grocery store  



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The soaps I buy and use are from Mexico. The brand is *Grisi* (the site is in Spanish) and I buy mine for $1 to $1.50 at the local Mexican grocery store. I use papaya, avocado, Mother of Pearl, donkey's milk (the one I'm actually using right now), seaweed, sulfur, oats, tomato, olive oil, aloe vera, chamomile and a neutral one. I need to make a run to the store in a couple of weeks because I'm almost out of soaps (down to olive oil and aloe vera). One bar of soap - depending on the type - lasts me two weeks to a month.
> 
> ...


----------



## lulucatym85 (Jul 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Donkey's milk??? really?


----------



## divadoll (Jul 3, 2011)

aportÃ¡ndole means Providing it. So your translation would be 
 

-Hydrates and softens the skin providing it or giving it elasticity and vitality, giving a more youthful appearance. 

I suppose its like using goats milk for soaps.  The only soaps that may be whitening in your list of soaps may be papaya and the mother of pearl.  

Quote:  Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



LOL Yup. Supposedly helps keep the skin look young.





I have no idea what aportÃ¡ndole means.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2011)

Ahh, thanks for the translation on that word. Yeah, the only two on the list are the Mother of Pearl and Papaya. The rest are either for dry skin, youthful skin and things like that. I love my Grisi soaps.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 3, 2011)

I personally don't think soaps would be effective at all in whitening because there is no opportunity for it to work.  You lather and rinse so it only really stays on your skin for a minute or 2. Creams will stay because you don't wash it off.  There's a very small population of Mexicans in my city, there are no Mexican stores that I know of.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm sorry.. but unless you have severe skin discoloration, why would people want to lighten their skin with a product?


----------



## divadoll (Jul 3, 2011)

I have discolouration in my armpits and my groin area that I'd really want to get rid of.  I've been researching how to get rid of that and it is to use skin bleaching creams.  I also have lots of hyperpigmentation on my upper arms for years and years and years of untreated KP.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 3, 2011)

I've used a whitening mask from Shiseido in the past (there is a whole line of products actually, but i just used the mask). It's called Aqualabel. It did work when i used it, but i didn't use it long enough to see drastic results.


----------



## lulucatym85 (Jul 3, 2011)

you think ican find isain store in  new mexico


----------



## magosienne (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't live there, so you're gonna have to search this for yourself. Or look for online stores shipping where you live.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 3, 2011)

I've not had any success with any whitening in Shiseido lines of products.  I'd been using Shiseido products for 15 years. They are good cleansers and moisturizers but not the skin bleaching that the original post is wanting. They are also pricey.

I'd been researching Porcelana, it is supposed to work and it's readily available at walmart and walgreens etc.


----------



## lulucatym85 (Jul 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've not had any success with any whitening in Shiseido lines of products.  I'd been using Shiseido products for 15 years. They are good cleansers and moisturizers but not the skin bleaching that the original post is wanting. They are also pricey.
> 
> I'd been researching Porcelana, it is supposed to work and it's readily available at walmart and walgreens etc.



thnx  alot  divadoll


----------



## lulucatym85 (Jul 3, 2011)

thnx all

 



> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've used a whitening mask from Shiseido in the past (there is a whole line of products actually, but i just used the mask). It's called Aqualabel. It did work when i used it, but i didn't use it long enough to see drastic results.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd been researching Porcelana, it is supposed to work and it's readily available at walmart and walgreens etc.


 I used it as a teen and didn't do anything for me.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 3, 2011)

2% hydroquinone should do something.  I'm cross-border shopping tuesday to check it out.  That was one of the recommendations at a site dedicated to skin bleaching.  
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I used it as a teen and didn't do anything for me.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2011)

I have to admit I didn't use it daily but I did use it frequently but not daily. I used it on my knees and elbows which were dark.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe you needed a prescription strength at 4%.  I can't get this in Canada so Bellingham is where I'm headed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Gonna pick up some Monistat anti-chafing gel too while I'm there.

I would not be able to get 4% prescription in Canada so I'll have to be patient and try this.  

btw. Was it your idea or your parents to use this on your elbows and knees when you were a teen?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2011)

Mine. My elbows and knees were always dark, like they were ashy dark, but when I hit my 20s those parts began to lighten up on their own. I also began having children so hormones could have had some part in why those areas lightened up. I haven't used Porcelana in years - well over a decade.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, I hope it works for me. Maybe it'll lighten some of my freckles anyways.


----------



## yessi90 (Mar 15, 2012)

myryam night cream is d best


----------

